# Longines Heritage Military Marine Nationale L2.833.4.93.2 - Released



## aparezco

Hi Forum, the anticipated Longines Heritage Military Marine Nationale Ref. L2.833.4.93.2 has been released. The piece is retailing for US$2,000.

What do you think about it? I think that it's one of the best releases of the year by Longines.

I Can't wait to get this piece, I have already ordered it and will be posting photos when I get it.

Promotional video!


----------



## aparezco

Great article about the watch by Time and Tide:








HANDS-ON: The Longines Heritage Military Marine Nationale


Very few watches have the ability to stop me in my tracks, knock me on my ass, or, for lack of a better word, leave me feeling shook.




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## NC_Hager626

Thanks for the post- interesting that T&T was supplied with a pre-production model without the movement. Below is an article from Gear Patrol with some additional information on the Longines Heritage Military MN. Apparently, it will be fitted with the ETA-based cal. L888.5 automatic movement.









Longines Recreated a Military Watch from the 1940s


The Longines Heritages Marine Nationale updates a watch issued to French naval forces.




www.gearpatrol.com


----------



## Chazmondo

why did they go for faux patina on the dial again (like the Heritage Military). They just don't need it


----------



## asadtiger

That's lovely...when will it be available and generally when are all the 2020 announced pieces going to hit the shelves ? Wondeful choice sir


----------



## CaliMex

After seeing the pics from the T&T review, I like it more! Now I have to choose between this and the Longines Heritage Military.....


----------



## NTJW

Chazmondo said:


> why did they go for faux patina on the dial again (like the Heritage Military). They just don't need it


I completely agree with this, they could have just gone for a matte beige dial and it would look gorgeous.


----------



## Quartersawn

Chazmondo said:


> why did they go for faux patina on the dial again (like the Heritage Military). They just don't need it


I would rather they didn't add the spotting. Having said that, I have the Heritage Military and it is a non-issue. The spotting is very prominent in photos but on the wrist I don't even notice it. I've been very impressed with the watch and am now seriously considering getting a 3 hand tuxedo to go with it. The 38.5mm size wears surprisingly well. The MN model shown above does seem to have a larger bezel and smaller dial so I'd want to try it on first.


----------



## Anthony

I havent been this excited about a watch for a while! In middle of all spring drive,high tech complications and chronosNstuff, its really refreshing to see someone going back the roots : simple and classic, I love it.

Does anyone know when this is really out?


----------



## Anthony

I just asked availability from Longines AD. In EU , this piece should be out earlierst end in October, this month. So I would assume its out before christmas for good.


----------



## Stromboli

CaliMex said:


> After seeing the pics from the T&T review, I like it more! Now I have to choose between this and the Longines Heritage Military.....


JMO, I'm starting to see more and more people tend to go towards smaller timepieces. I myself am thankful that it isn't a LE, therefore it might still be available until I can pick one up. Beautiful timepiece. May we all begin to see more smaller period correct timepieces. ⌚⌚⌚


----------



## usc1

I just saw this watch on the tide channel. I’m definitely getting one. Did you guys purchase directly from longines? I can’t find one in stock. 

Addendum: just read they are only 30m WR?!? What?


----------



## Stromboli

usc1 said:


> I just saw this watch on the tide channel. I'm definitely getting one. Did you guys purchase directly from longines? I can't find one in stock.
> 
> Addendum: just read they are only 30m WR?!? What?


100.367 feet water resistance. For me I'm cool with that. I was just thinking such a bad time , me trying to thin out my collection while falling head over heals with this new one. I see this to be like the many other releases, it will be around for awhile and if lucky enough the price could come down a bit. No problem for those with some patience. Like the saying goes, "There's a first for everything".


----------



## usc1

Stromboli said:


> 100.367 feet water resistance. For me I'm cool with that. I was just thinking such a bad time , me trying to thin out my collection while falling head over heals with this new one. I see this to be like the many other releases, it will be around for awhile and if lucky enough the price could come down a bit. No problem for those with some patience. Like the saying goes, "There's a first for everything".


It doesn't mean it can be submerged 30m. More like hand washing and light splashes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Beautiful, couldn't resist, Incoming, and hopefully the L2L will not be a problem for my wrist . . .


----------



## asadtiger

drhr said:


> Beautiful, couldn't resist, Incoming, and hopefully the L2L will not be a problem for my wrist . . .


So looking forward to your pictures and details like the lug to lug...when will you be getting it sir?


----------



## TheGent

Lovely looking watch - keen to see some owners photos....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

asadtiger said:


> So looking forward to your pictures and details like the lug to lug...when will you be getting it sir?


My check payment went out a few days ago and the vendor ships via FedEx so with all the mail delays, maybe sometime this coming week with any kind of luck


----------



## ck13

Picked up news years eve. Love it









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

ck13 said:


> Picked up news years eve. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing...that's a beauty


----------



## TheGent

That really is lovely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What is your wrist size sir? This looks lovely with the darker starp...huge congrats on this acquisition  can you also get an idea if the lug to lug length please? Thanks in advance


----------



## ck13

asadtiger said:


> What is your wrist size sir? This looks lovely with the darker starp...huge congrats on this acquisition  can you also get an idea if the lug to lug length please? Thanks in advance


Hey there, many thanks. My wrist is 7.25 inches, the lug to lug is 47mm. Very comfy on the wrist. As always the camera effect does make it look larger than it actually is.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli

ck13 said:


> Picked up news years eve. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That is very nice. That pic has me drooling.


----------



## ck13

Dirty dozen inspired









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

While I await mine (FedEX says this Wednesday), went down to the AD to see if they had one in . . . thankfully it is not too large but any longer than the 47mm L2L would not work. I agree it looks larger in photos, on my wrist it's fine.


----------



## aparezco

I really want to get this watch but want to get it under retail, has anyone been able to get a discount on this piece yet and if so what percentage discount?


----------



## drhr

Well it was worth the wait, love it . . . the only thing that would've made it 100% instead of a bit less to me is the fact that Longines did not go with a manual wind engine to get it as close as possible to the model to which it pays homage.















to get i


----------



## JLS36

drhr said:


> Well it was worth the wait, love it . . . the only thing that would've made it 100% instead of a bit less to me is the fact that Longines did not go with a manual wind engine to get it as close as possible to the model to which it pays homage.
> 
> View attachment 15636764
> View attachment 15636765
> to get i


Really a great piece, what straps do you think you will try out on it?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

JLS36 said:


> Really a great piece, what straps do you think you will try out on it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Not sure, the OEM leather strap is very nice and oozes quality so not really motivated to switch out right now. I do like the green strap ck13 used above but will probably look for something in leather since I don't care for nato . . .


----------



## ck13

Im leaning towards picking up a strap like this one. I think it will tie in with the military theme quite nicely.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGent

drhr said:


> Well it was worth the wait, love it . . . the only thing that would've made it 100% instead of a bit less to me is the fact that Longines did not go with a manual wind engine to get it as close as possible to the model to which it pays homage.
> 
> View attachment 15636764
> View attachment 15636765
> to get i


My goodness - that really is a fantastic looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

ck13 said:


> Im leaning towards picking up a strap like this one. I think it will tie in with the military theme quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I agree I like that I think it would great on a nylon parachute strap as well. Single pass and really comfortable, I usually go watch steward these days but Erika's is what made the genre famous.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## acanak

ANY RECOMMENDATIONS FOR AN AD THAT HAS THIS PIECE?


----------



## drhr

acanak said:


> ANY RECOMMENDATIONS FOR AN AD THAT HAS THIS PIECE?


Saw one at Longines Boutique Ala Moana Center Honolulu, may be gone already . . . I ordered mine from DavidSW (not an AD of course).


----------



## ck13

Back on an aftermarket brown hirsch leather strap. Waiting for a khaki canvas strap to come in









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## acanak

drhr said:


> Saw one at Longines Boutique Ala Moana Center Honolulu, may be gone already . . . I ordered mine from DavidSW (not an AD of course).


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## acanak

drhr said:


> Saw one at Longines Boutique Ala Moana Center Honolulu, may be gone already . . . I ordered mine from DavidSW (not an AD of course).


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## drhr

acanak said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


Hope you can get that . . . .


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

ck13 said:


> Picked up news years eve. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thats a beauty.

Blued hands? What a treat!

Congrats!


----------



## JOHN J.

Where can you find one? Great looking...


----------



## drhr

JOHN J. said:


> Where can you find one? Great looking...


Topper Jewelers


----------



## asadtiger

Thank you so much for the wondeful pictures and fir sharing your views...it is a real beauty...how is the lume, does it last long and are all the numerals also lumed? A line shot would be interesting  thanks in advance


----------



## ck13




----------



## aparezco

What is the lug to lug size on this watch?


----------



## ck13

aparezco said:


> What is the lug to lug size on this watch?


19mm on this one

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

ck13 said:


> 19mm on this one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


thank you for sharing tis but I think he also wants to know the 12-6 lug end to lug end dimension


----------



## ck13

asadtiger said:


> thank you for sharing tis but I think he also wants to know the 12-6 lug end to lug end dimension


Whoops i misread. I measured 47mm lug to lug.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Keeping it simple today...black nato.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Coffee time

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

This is such a beautiful watch...it is totally changing my watch buying plans in near future as I have a limited budget which is being tempted so much by this beauty


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nslosh

Just ordered one, can’t wait. I think it’ll sit nice in the watch box alongside my Marathon GG-W-113 from 1984 and even better on my wrist!


----------



## Anne Lewis

I’m just not attracted to the vintage style anymore in any watch


----------



## ck13

I love wearing this watch. I did have plans to make it part of the weekly rotation as a daily wearer, but the 30m water resist has me a bit unsure. 30m puts it pretty much in a dress watch catagory ( which it can pull off quite well on a leather strap). I wish they modernised the water resistance as well, up to todays standards. 
Even 50m would be a little more comforting.
30m is just weird/lazy.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nslosh

Couldn't be happier with this one.


----------



## asadtiger

Nslosh said:


> Couldn't be happier with this one.
> View attachment 15719561


Beautiful watch that looks great on your wrist...congratulations.

Does it have a phantom crown position or date click?


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Newnice

Looks kind of tall for a mid-century inspired watch.

Seems to fill a niche for buyers who want the look of a vintage military timepiece without all the hassles associated with an actual vintage watch. I am sure that twenty years ago no-one imagined that such a niche would ever exist, but here we are.


----------



## ck13

Vintage looking watch with a new modern engine. Thats a win in my book.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nslosh

asadtiger said:


> Beautiful watch that looks great on your wrist...congratulations.
> 
> Does it have a phantom crown position or date click?


Thanks, so the crown will wind when pushed all the way in. It pulls out only to one position to adjust the time. I didn't think I've heard a click when passing 12.


----------



## ChrisDyson

Love this watch but the lugs scare me a little bit. It seems most people I see post shots of this watch on Reddit or Instagram have a larger wrist than I, at about 6.75”. Anyone in a similar size care to comment/post pics? Admittedly I did sort of skim the thread and may have missed something in earlier comments.


----------



## Origo_DK

ChrisDyson said:


> Love this watch but the lugs scare me a little bit. It seems most people I see post shots of this watch on Reddit or Instagram have a larger wrist than I, at about 6.75". Anyone in a similar size care to comment/post pics? Admittedly I did sort of skim the thread and may have missed something in earlier comments.


I have a wrist size around your´s, really love the watch and how it wears. Lugs aren´t overhanging, but they are long. Wrists are different though, but I think you should be able to pull it off.

Here´s mine on a nato I recently bought for it.


----------



## ChrisDyson

Origo_DK said:


> I have a wrist size around your´s, really love the watch and how it wears. Lugs aren´t overhanging, but they are long. Wrists are different though, but I think you should be able to pull it off.
> 
> Here´s mine on a nato I recently bought for it.
> View attachment 15854067


Lovely watch. Really looks fantastic on that nato! Thanks for responding.


----------



## CaliMex

Origo_DK said:


> Here´s mine on a nato I recently bought for it.


Very nice!


----------



## Mister Mike

Just got one of these for my birthday from my wife. Very nice watch! I’m new to Longines, but overall I’m very pleased with it. One question, though. The specs say the hands and indices have brown super-luminova, but mine has zero lume. Have any owners seen evidence of any working lume on these, or is mine a dud?

Edit: I got it going, after a few minutes in front of a light bulb then going into a pitch black room, I confirmed there is indeed lume! Definitely not a torch, but I guess you can’t expect too much from dark brown lume!


----------



## CaliMex

Mister Mike said:


> Just got one of these for my birthday from my wife. Very nice watch! I'm new to Longines, but overall I'm very pleased with it.


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Flicker

Mister Mike said:


> Just got one of these for my birthday from my wife. Very nice watch! I'm new to Longines, but overall I'm very pleased with it. One question, though. The specs say the hands and indices have brown super-luminova, but mine has zero lume. Have any owners seen evidence of any working lume on these, or is mine a dud?
> 
> Edit: I got it going, after a few minutes in front of a light bulb then going into a pitch black room, I confirmed there is indeed lume! Definitely not a torch, but I guess you can't expect too much from dark brown lume!


Yep, it is like there is no lume. I've never seen it on mine in the dark. Fortunately I didn't get it for the lume and don't care about that. Saw a youtube video where there was a great lume shot though!

I do love the watch though.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

who has moved on from this watch because of the L2L. it isn't 47mm it's 49mm


----------



## Rainstreet101

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> who has moved on from this watch because of the L2L. it isn't 47mm it's 49mm


I did... this watch was a catch and release for me. I wanted to like it, but the lugs are too long. Not only that, they're not very curved, and the lug holes are set back relatively far from the lug tips, which created an overhang effect even on my 7" wrist. The tuxedo dial watch has even longer lugs, even though the case size is the same (38.5mm). C'mon Longines, you don't need Nomos-style lugs!


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

Rainstreet101 said:


> I did... this watch was a catch and release for me. I wanted to like it, but the lugs are too long. Not only that, they're not very curved, and the lug holes are set back relatively far from the lug tips, which created an overhang effect even on my 7" wrist. The tuxedo dial watch has even longer lugs, even though the case size is the same (38.5mm). C'mon Longines, you don't need Nomos-style lugs!


that really sux. i woulg buy both of those if it was shorter. all they had to do is make it a few mm shorter as well. awful decision.....at least it seems they got it right with the 37mm spirit.


----------

